# Blackout: Sie lernen es nie...



## technofreak (14 August 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,261289,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> STROMAUSFALL
> Ganz New York ohne Elektrizität
> Mehrere Großstädte in den USA und Kanda stehen plötzlich ohne Strom da. In ganz New York
> stehen die U-Bahnen still. Alle drei Flughäfen der Stadt sind betroffen.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-14.08.03-012/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Auch der Schneeballeffekt, dass Probleme eines Kraftwerks sich innerhalb
> des Netzes potenzieren, sollte nach früheren großflächigen Stromausfällen,
> zuletzt 1977 in New York, eigentlich nicht mehr auftreten. Nach Aussagen der New Yorker
> Behörden führten aber die Probleme im Mohawk-Kraftwerk unter anderem dazu, dass sich
> die Einrichtungen des Stromversorgers Con Edison automatisch abschalteten.


Die Amis weren es nie lernen ausfallsichere Stromversorgung zu installieren, von vermaschten Netzen 
(E-Technik 3. Semester) haben die noch nie was gehört. So wie die ihre Stromversorgung 
aufgebaut haben, sind die vorprogrammiert für diese Art Blackouts durch den Dominoeffekt.
 Da gibts ja sogar Filme drüber:
Where Were You When the Lights Went Out?
tf


----------



## Devilfrank (15 August 2003)

Hauptsache die Terroristenabwehr steht...


----------



## technofreak (15 August 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache die Terroristenabwehr steht...


Wie denn, mit der Taschenlampe  :bandit 


> Der ehemalige amerikanische Energieminister und heutige Gouverneur des Bundesstaats New Mexico, Bill Richardson, sagte im Fernsehen, der Zwischenfall sei abzusehen gewesen. Das Versorgungsnetz in den USA sei "auf dem Niveau der Dritten Welt".


Das war schon lange bekannt


> Bereits 1965 und 1977 war es in Nordamerika zu vergleichbaren Blackouts gekommen.


also hat man nichts gelernt...


> Die Brücken nach New York wurden für den Verkehr stadteinwärts gesperrt. Mit Blick auf die Terroranschläge vom 11. September 2001 sagte Bloomberg: "Wir werden dies hier als weiteren Test für New York in Erinnerung behalten."


Welch weise Worte....er sagt ja nicht daß was geschehen wird, er sagt ja nur daß man sich daran erinneren will....


> Einige Menschen standen mit Transistorradios an den Straßenecken und hörten in lokalen Rundfunksendern neueste Informationen zur Lage.


Das bezweifle ich, die Radios laufen auf Batterie, die Sender nicht, die haben wenn überhaupt, nur Notstromversorgungen für Minuten bis höchstens einer Stunde. Wenn, dann höchstens auf Kurzwelle , Nachrichten aus Übersee...

Ein einziger positiver Effekt, der  W32.Blaster.Worm kann keinen der ausgeschalteten PCs infizieren.....


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2003)

"Wir haben aus den Terroranschlägen vom 11.9. gelernt. Kaum zwei Jahre später schaffen wir den Blackout schon allein - ganz ohne Terroristen"


----------



## Devilfrank (15 August 2003)

Homeland-Security wird schon nachweisen, dass das ein von langer Hand vorbereiteter Anschlag war.
Wenn man sich auf den Brand im AKW festlegt, kann man schon ein Video einer Überwachungskamera präsentieren, wo ein finster dreinblickender Turbanträger mit dem M-Cocktail in der Hand durch das AKW schleicht.


----------



## Raimund (15 August 2003)

*Stromausfall*

:evil: 

George Walker's Black Out.

Hier ist die Lösung:

http://t-news.t-online.de/zone/news/spie/ar/CP/ar-hoellenfeuer.html

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (16 August 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,261533,00.html


> Es dürfte ohnehin noch eine Weile dauern, bis sich der Auslöser für das Chaos exakt
> und zweifelsfrei bestimmen lässt.* Doch der wahre Fehler lag nicht in der einen Komponente,
> die versagte, sondern in einem System, das sich von derlei Störungen lahm legen lässt.*


Sag ich doch....


> Der ehemalige amerikanische Energieminister und heutige Gouverneur des
> Bundesstaats New Mexico, Bill Richardson, sagte im Fernsehen, der Zwischenfall sei
> abzusehen gewesen.* Das Versorgungsnetz in den USA sei "auf dem Niveau der Dritten Welt".*


Das hat er übrigens schon gesagt , als er noch Energieminister war, bloß geschehen ist nichts, 
die Energiekonzerne haben weiter gewurschtelt wie seit eh und je , und sie werden 
auch jetzt nicht entscheidendes verbessern.


----------



## SprMa (18 August 2003)

Was ich an dem ganzen Blackout bedrückend finde ist das Ausmaß. Man stelle sich vor: von München bis Hannover *brzl. Licht aus. Dunkel. Warum?*

Der wohl positivste Nebeneffekt dieser Dunkelheit wird sicherlich in 9 Monaten bemerkbar werden...


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (18 August 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> in 9 Monaten bemerkbar werden...


10


----------



## technofreak (18 August 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> SprMa schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso, gibts keine Frühgeburten...

Übrigens der damalige Baby-Boom wird stark angezweifelt, ob wirklich so viele Leute in der Dusternis
a) nicht mehr damit zu tun hatten, ihre Panik in den Griff zu kriegen
b) die Pille oder sonstige Verhütungsmittel wegen der Dunkelheit versagt haben, ist zumindest zweifelhaft.
die Statistiken über den letzen Blackout geb jedenfalls darüber keine klare Auskunft


----------



## SprMa (18 August 2003)

9 oder 10.
Hab ich doch keine Ahnung. Zum einen aus biologischen, zum anderen aus tatsächlichen Gründen... 


Matthias


----------



## technofreak (20 November 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-20.11.03-009/


			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Computerpannen und schlecht ausgebildete Techniker waren an dem größten Stromausfall
> in der Geschichte Nordamerikas im vergangenen August Schuld *, berichtet eine amerikanisch-kanadische
> # Untersuchungskommission (Interim Report: Causes of the August 14th Blackout in the United States
> and Canada, als PDF verfügbar). Das Gremium kam zu dem Schluss, dass der Zusammenbruch des
> ...



kein Kommentar....
tf


----------



## Rechenknecht (21 November 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> 9 oder 10.
> Hab ich doch keine Ahnung. Zum einen aus biologischen, zum anderen aus tatsächlichen Gründen...
> 
> 
> Matthias


Denke Ärzte rechnen mit 272? Tagen.


----------

